# OpenOffice-czy warto kompilować?

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Chciałem się was spytać, czy jest sens kompilować OpenOffice? czy lepiej zainstalować tą wersję binarną?

Czy jest wyczuwalna różnica w szybkości itp?

Na razie zainstalowałem wersję binarną, bo trochę mnie przeraża te 6 GB użycia HDD i ten tekst, że zajmie to bardzo długo. Sądząc po rozmiarze, pewnie z tydzień by się to kompilowało.

Kolejne pytanie tyczy się, ile czasu zajęła wam kompilacja i na jakim sprzęcie(ile RAM-u i jaki CPU). Ja mam Celerona 1.7 i 1 giga RAM-u.

----------

## nbvcxz

moim zdaniem - nie warto kompilować

OO nie jest składnikiem systemu, a jedynie aplikacją uruchamianą w konkretnych przypadkach (prace biurowo- domowe   :Smile:  );

ewentualny wzrost szybkości działania nie będzie wielki, a sama kompilacja na twoim sprzęcie zajmiepewnie kilkadziesiąt godzin;

a kompilacja ze źródeł - jeżeli lubisz to nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań   :Cool: 

----------

## BeteNoire

U mnie skompilowany wygląda lepiej niż -bin, mam wrażenie, że lepiej integruje się ze środowiskiem.

No i można wybrać: branding czy nie branding... oraz inne flagi...

Oczywiście najbardziej wkurzające jest jak parę dni po kilku-kilkunastogodzinnej kompilacji usuną z portage dany ebuild tylko po to, żeby zupdatować z wersji -r1 na -r2.... Ale to jest do obejścia.

----------

## Paczesiowa

r1 -> r2 to nic, gorzej ze zdarza sie ze zostaje r1 a tylko dodali nowa flage ktorej i tak nie masz wlaczonej ale trzeba przekompilowac.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> r1 -> r2 to nic, gorzej ze zdarza sie ze zostaje r1 a tylko dodali nowa flage ktorej i tak nie masz wlaczonej ale trzeba przekompilowac.

 

A, to też. Ale można daną USE zamaskować. Albo kupić lepszego procka  :Smile: 

U mnie OO kompiluje się całą noc (procki 1,8-2 GHZ) czyli jakieś 6-8 godzin, z włączonym ccache było raz - uwaga! - tyle:

```
genlop -t openoffice (...)

     Sun Jan 21 01:25:51 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0

       merge time: 2 hours, 37 minutes and 23 seconds.
```

Na Dual Corach podobno leci tyle standardowo.

----------

## Robert W.

Porównując obie wersję, moge powiedzieć że wersja kompilowana jest duże lepiej przystosowana do prawidłowego wyświetlannia doców. Sądzę że na Twoim sprzęcie kompilacja nie będzie trwała więcej niż 12 godzin.

----------

## lazy_bum

Nie wiem jak jest z binarką bo nigdy nie uzywałem. Zresztą OO w ogóle używałem zazyczaj do.... oglądania PPSów, więc go w końcu wywaliłem. (-;

Czas kompilacji (Cel 2.4 GHz, 768 MB):

```
maszyn tmp # genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sun Mar 12 10:05:51 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.2

       merge time: 11 hours, 46 minutes and 34 seconds.

```

Możliwe, że przy okazji robiłem inne rzeczy na kompie, więc czas może nie być dokładny.

PS. Kiedyś przeglądając angielską część forum widziałem topic o "podkręcaniu" OO. ebuild blokuje/filtruje różne flagi kompilacji, które można (podobno) spokojnie dodać.

::edit::

Topic, który wspominałem.

----------

## canni

```
* app-office/openoffice

     Mon Apr  9 11:58:24 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1

       merge time: 6 hours, 19 minutes and 53 seconds.
```

U mnie tyle trwało na amd64 2800+ (standardowo 1.8GHz - ale chodzi na 2.2GHz) 

Kompilowałem, żeby styl qtcurve (czy jakoś tak) się zintegrował z OO, bo na binarce za nic nie chiał :/

----------

## tboloo

Ja używam kompilowanej wersji - komputer i tak chodzi całą noc, a poza tym to Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

Czasy kompilacji :

```

abt ipp # genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Jan  6 16:30:22 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.4

       merge time: 5 hours, 55 minutes and 8 seconds.

     Fri Feb  9 18:18:16 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0

       merge time: 8 hours, 39 minutes and 36 seconds.

```

----------

## pressenter

Nie korzystam z OOo tak często aby potrzebować wielkich osiągów zatem kompilacja była mi całkiem niepotrzebna, a poza tym tak właśnie patrzę na post wyżej... 8h?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Raku

@pressenter: KODOWANIE !!!!

----------

## t607

```

# genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sun Feb 18 23:33:32 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0

       merge time: 7 hours, 9 minutes and 41 seconds.

     Mon Feb 19 21:06:18 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0

       merge time: 5 hours, 51 minutes and 4 seconds.

     Sat Mar 17 21:32:25 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1

       merge time: 6 hours, 29 minutes and 26 seconds.

```

Na Pentium D 820(2x2.8GHz), 2x512MB RAM

----------

## DrunkenBear

```

# genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Wed Nov  1 21:13:35 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.3

       merge time: 3 hours, 57 minutes and 50 seconds.

     Wed Jan 10 06:35:16 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.4

       merge time: 6 hours, 29 minutes and 19 seconds.

     Mon Apr  9 03:41:38 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1

       merge time: 4 hours, 42 minutes and 32 seconds.

```

Na laptopie 512mb, Sempron 3000+

----------

## przemos

No i zaczęła się licytacja, kto jak długo kompilował openoffice'a....

```

     Wed Mar 21 10:24:59 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.0_rc3

       merge time: 24 minutes and 11 seconds.

```

Z czego 90% czasu to ściąganie paczki.

Ja tam cenię swój czas.

----------

## Raku

jak zauważył przemos, autor wątku ma już pogląd na długość kompilacji OO. Kolejne posty z czasem kompilacji będę traktował jako 

- celową i zamierzoną próbę obrazy inteligencji autora (on już wie, ile to trwa, nie musicie dalej tłumaczyć jak jakiejś roślince),

- postcount++

posty te będę kasował bez uprzedzenia.

----------

## Robert W.

 *przemos wrote:*   

> No i zaczęła się licytacja, kto jak długo kompilował openoffice'a....
> 
> ```
> 
>      Wed Mar 21 10:24:59 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.0_rc3
> ...

 Nie lepiej z takim podejściem przerzucić się z Gentoo na np. Archa?

----------

## unK

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Nie lepiej z takim podejściem przerzucić się z Gentoo na np. Archa?

 

Wątpię. Również korzystam z binarki OOo i nie widzę potrzeby, żeby rozszerzać swoją partycję / po to żeby mieć te 5 gb wolnego miejsca na kompilację jednego programu, którego zresztą używam dość rzadko czy tracić po kilka godzin na rekompilację w przypadku update'ów typu r1 → r2.

----------

## tswiercz

Tez nie przesadzajcie. Przeciez nie powiecie, ze kiedy cos emergujecie, to patrzycie sie jak strumien komend idzie z dolu do gory tylko sobie cos tam skrobiecie, a kompilacja idzie w tle. Wiec ja nie widze zadnego problemu. Zreszta mam nadzieje, ze openoffice zostanie w niedlugim czasie zdetronizowany przez koffice z kde 4.0   :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

@tswiercz. jezeli chodzi o mnie, to nie patrze jak kompilacja przemyka mi przed oczami, ale w przypadku OO DLA MNIE kompilacja jest srednio dobrym pomyslem. OO uzywam na tyle rzadko, ze megrowanie specjalnie pod moj komp mija się z celem. tymbardziej, ze nei co noc mam ochote sluchac jak szumi mi laptop po kilka godzin.

----------

## pawelek

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc. Jednak się wstrzymam z kompilacją openoffice, gdyż bym musiał się bawić z partycjami, żeby dołożyć do którejś ze 3 giga w celu zapewnienia miejsca do kompilacji, bo obecnie nie mam na żadnej partycji wolnych 5 giga, no chyba, że na fat32, ale to chyba nie jest dobry pomysł, no chyba, że się mylę.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc. Jednak się wstrzymam z kompilacją openoffice, gdyż bym musiał się bawić z partycjami, żeby dołożyć do którejś ze 3 giga w celu zapewnienia miejsca do kompilacji, bo obecnie nie mam na żadnej partycji wolnych 5 giga,

 

Zgrywasz odrobinę danych na dvd-rom (4.4gb) i już masz miejsce na kompilację OO.

----------

## ukl

Chyba, że nie masz nagrywarki DVD... Moim zdaniem kompilacja OO mija się z celem... Robiłem to kilka razy i nie widziałem większych różnic w działaniu... kilkanaście godzin na CPU 2.78Ghz i 512MB RAM to jednak trochę za długo...

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Nie wiem czy zostało to naprawione ale OO kompilowane ze źródeł miało problem z zapisem plików z polskimi znakami w nazwie pliku.

----------

## pawelek

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Chyba, że nie masz nagrywarki DVD... Moim zdaniem kompilacja OO mija się z celem... Robiłem to kilka razy i nie widziałem większych różnic w działaniu... kilkanaście godzin na CPU 2.78Ghz i 512MB RAM to jednak trochę za długo...

 

Nagrywarkę mam, ale K3b jeszcze nie zainstalowane. Może za tydzień w końcu zainstaluje jak się uoporam z innymi programami.

A po drugie, to niby co miałbym wrzucić na to DVD. Załączam co mi pokazało du -shx /*

```

7,2M    /bin

12M     /boot

732K    /dev

5,2M    /etc

88M     /home

57M     /lib

48K     /lost+found

4,0K    /media

64K     /mnt

141M    /opt

0       /proc

16M     /PROGRAMY

17M     /root

4,5M    /sbin

0       /sys

540K    /tmp

4,0K    /TMP

6,0G    /usr

245M    /var

```

W /usr są zainstalowane programy(nawet nie wiedziałem, że tyle to zajmie), więc nie ma czego usunąć, a partycja ma 9 giga.

----------

## c0oba

Moze # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/* :P I tak zadko kompiluje sie ponownie te same zrodla, a jesli nawet, zawsze gdzies jest beckup. Nie trzeba tez marnowac plytek.

----------

## Raku

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Nie wiem czy zostało to naprawione ale OO kompilowane ze źródeł miało problem z zapisem plików z polskimi znakami w nazwie pliku.

 

dokładnie - i to mnie zniechęciło do kompilacji OO. Tydzień bojów (bo brakło miejsca, bo coś się wykrzaczyło, itp., a kompilacja trwałą ok. 12-14 godzin) po to tylko, żeby wykasować po pierwszym uruchomieniu... bo nie działa prawidłowo. Żenada.

Jak sobie przeliczę "zyski" (w szybkości uruchamiania i działania), jakie mógłbym osiągnąć kompilując OO do czasu poświęconego na kompilację, to mi wychodzi, że opłaci się to prawnukom moich praprawnuków.

----------

## pawelek

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Moze # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*  I tak zadko kompiluje sie ponownie te same zrodla, a jesli nawet, zawsze gdzies jest beckup. Nie trzeba tez marnowac plytek.

 

OK, ale nawet jeśli, to będzie tylko 1,6GB mniej, a gdzie reszta. Po tej opracji by było 2,7 GB wolnego miejsca, a do 5GB trochę brakuje.

----------

## netruner

Tak a propos kompilacji OO i innych aplikacji

http://kernel.agh.edu.pl/download/files/%5BLUMD-KERNEL%5D%5B16%5Dgentoo-tuning.avi

Netruner

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Porównując obie wersję, moge powiedzieć że wersja kompilowana jest duże lepiej przystosowana do prawidłowego wyświetlannia doców. 

 

Mi nie chciał otworzyć doca ~5mb, za to wersja -bin bez problemu  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Właśnie pojawił się ebuild nowej wersji. Dziś w nocy sobie zapuszczę kompilację a rano będę miał na dwóch kompach świeżutkie, cieplutkie OO 2.2.0... chyba, że się emerge wywali   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> chyba, że się emerge wywali  

 

wtedy może za miesiąc będziesz miał starego, odgrzewanego flaka...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak się wkurzę to emergnę bin. Póki co korzystam z dobrodziejstw Gentoo, mi tam prądu nie szkoda.

----------

## tboloo

IMO temat  nadaje się do OT - jest tyle argumentów za, co i przeciw, i wszystkie pewnie słuszne.

Moim zdaniem nie ma co dyskutować, bo jest to rozmowa o wyższości Świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą.

----------

